# Hybrid insurance for Uber, Lyft drivers is on the way



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Hybrid insurance for Uber, Lyft drivers is on the way*
Carolyn Said

http://m.sfgate.com/business/articl...the-5894075.php?cmpid=twitter-mobile#comments


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

It's only a matter of time before an insurance co decides to tap into this lucrative new market. I'm actually surprised that they haven't already.


----------



## Elite Uber Driver (Nov 15, 2014)

Insurance companies generally run in slow motion and are very slow to react to changes in the market.

Hopefully see something sometime within the next year on this.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Will the insurance companies be allowed to force us to disclose/subpoena Uber records to prove we had our app on between rides?


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Will the insurance companies be allowed to force us to disclose/subpoena Uber records to prove we had our app on between rides?


I would imagine they would likely ask for the rider's trip summary as part of the insurance claim process.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Accidents between rides was the topic. There is no rider to talk to.


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

This would be great to see very soon!


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Steve Morgan said:


> This would be great to see very soon!


the sooner the better!!!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Will the insurance companies be allowed to force us to disclose/subpoena Uber records to prove we had our app on between rides?


In a heartbeat.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

that's why im thinking insurance companies wont be that quick to drop people who call in and tell them they are doing uber/lyft,because another company doing hybrid can make major money instead.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

article seems outdate though:
" On Thursday, the department said it’s ready to accept applications to create policies to cover drivers when they turn on a smartphone app indicating they’re available to accept riders but haven’t yet received a request, a time called Period 1 in the industry."

thought uber is primary when the app is on? but personal insurance companies want you to pay more for when they know their insurance wont be needed?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> that's why im thinking insurance companies wont be that quick to drop people who call in and tell them they are doing uber/lyft,because another company doing hybrid can make major money instead.


It's a RED LETTER prohibition to provide driving for pay in personal auto insurance policies Bart. You can wish it wasn't so, but that ain't gonna make one bit of difference to the written terms of personal auto policies.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> the sooner the better!!!


I think Insurance company actuaries still use an abacus to calculate risk!


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

Erie Insurance just announced new policy for Uber and Lyft drivers:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/erie-insurance-offers-unique-ridesharing-120500353.html


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

This policy is being offered in Illinois and Indiana. Can someone in those states get a quote?
How about you Chic1abby?


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

From my experience of when I looked into this with my restaurant, if I added my car to my business insurance, I think it would have been at least twice what I was paying personally, although the coverage was much higher (the 1 million rage I believe vs the 300k I have personally), but it also had a higher deductible. I would think this should be significantly lower, as it's only supplemental to what Uber or lyft are already covering, with the idea being, the most at risk time period is the time that their insurance is the only one in effect.

BTW, I found out for a fact the here in PA, the way the policy is written, that PA drivers do have primary coveraged from Uber now anytime when the app is on. Although it's a very low level when you are not active with a pax. Ironically, in a way I find that troubling as it muddies the water. Thier primary insurance in that period one time is lower than my personal coverage, although it higher than the ridiculously low min level of coverage that the state requires you to have (it's amazing with the min. coverage being set that low, that so many people still drive uninsured, but of course that's a different topic). I know in time this will all be sorted out, and this move from Erie is the first step is seeing that happen.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

KevinH said:


> This policy is being offered in Illinois and Indiana. Can someone in those states get a quote?
> How about you Chic1abby?


yes Hybrid polices is good news
the big question is....what are the rates?

Also, its interesting that Erie says they cover everything, although Uber says it'll cover your from app on to app off. Having people in your car and you get into an accident was usually the biggest risk to take. But Uber says they'll cover it


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Will the insurance companies be allowed to force us to disclose/subpoena Uber records to prove we had our app on between rides?


of course....via sworn deposition


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> From my experience of when I looked into this with my restaurant, if I added my car to my business insurance, I think it would have been at least twice what I was paying personally, although the coverage was much higher (the 1 million rage I believe vs the 300k I have personally), but it also had a higher deductible. I would think this should be significantly lower, as it's only supplemental to what Uber or lyft are already covering, with the idea being, the most at risk time period is the time that their insurance is the only one in effect.
> 
> BTW, I found out for a fact the here in PA, the way the policy is written, that PA drivers do have primary coveraged from Uber now anytime when the app is on. Although it's a very low level when you are not active with a pax. Ironically, in a way I find that troubling as it muddies the water. Thier primary insurance in that period one time is lower than my personal coverage, although it higher than the ridiculously low min level of coverage that the state requires you to have (it's amazing with the min. coverage being set that low, that so many people still drive uninsured, but of course that's a different topic). I know in time this will all be sorted out, and this move from Erie is the first step is seeing that happen.


Heck that's great news for you Piot. You can drop your personal auto policy and just tell Uber your app is on 24/7 making them the constant Primary Insurer.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Erie Indemnity Now Offers Hybrid Auto Insurance To Uber, Lyft, And Sidecar Drivers*

*http://m.seekingalpha.com/article/2...to-insurance-to-uber-lyft-and-sidecar-drivers*


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Erie Indemnity Now Offers Hybrid Auto Insurance To Uber, Lyft, And Sidecar Drivers*
> 
> *http://m.seekingalpha.com/article/2...to-insurance-to-uber-lyft-and-sidecar-drivers*


NOT available in Charleston SC. : (


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

^^^ yes but its a start. Other insurance companies in other areas are sure to catch on as they wouldnt want erie to have all the money lol


----------



## MarcTLiu (Nov 24, 2014)

Any ideas about what we in CT can do about this?


----------



## UberRaleigh (Sep 10, 2014)

i would love to call my current Erie agent and ask when it would be available here in NC, but i would immediately get flagged and dropped


----------



## MarcTLiu (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't know if you all have noticed but the new Uber app (at least the Android one) now asks you (incessantly) if you want to stay online.
If you don't respond - the app logs itself off.

So - you think you are still online but you are not.
This not only effects the number of rides you book but also whether or not you are covered by the insurance.

I have requested that they remove this feature.
I am sure my lone request won't carry much weight but if some of you request it as well maybe this will get them to move.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

MarcTLiu said:


> I don't know if you all have noticed but the new Uber app (at least the Android one) now asks you (incessantly) if you want to stay online.
> If you don't respond - the app logs itself off.
> 
> So - you think you are still online but you are not.
> ...


Yes - this is the MOST ANNOYING feature (if you can call it that) of the Uber app. I was stopped, in a parking lot talking with my wife on the phone - on my time. The Uber app logged itself out. WTF - you don't OWN my phone LOL.

It's really pissing me off I need to dedicate one phone and have it on the Uber app screen, and then forced to use another phone or device to access things like my e-mail or web sites while on my own time waiting for my next ping.


----------



## UberRaleigh (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm not sure this has anything to do with hybrid insurance...


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Yes - this is the MOST ANNOYING feature (if you can call it that) of the Uber app. I was stopped, in a parking lot talking with my wife on the phone - on my time. The Uber app logged itself out. WTF - you don't OWN my phone LOL.
> 
> It's really pissing me off I need to dedicate one phone and have it on the Uber app screen, and then forced to use another phone or device to access things like my e-mail or web sites while on my own time waiting for my next ping.


There are two workarounds. The simplest is to use the speakerphone, minimize the phone app and move bring the Uber app upfront. But there's another one I can do with my rooted Note 3, and that's to run the app on a split screen. Still, I agree it's a pain in the ass and pointless to have that app forced to be in front the way it is.

One nice thing at least is when I do use the speakerphone, the person doesn't hear the beeping, which is nice if it's a business call. Then I can accept the ping (or not) and just wrap up the call without having to explain what that beeping is. I've also accepted runs, took a look at the map and driven halfway there, while keeping the call alive.


----------

